# New pics!



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

Just some new pics of my NB from this weekend. Haven't posted my beetle in awhile and a lot has changed. Comments welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*

very nice! You've got the whole TT dash now too







sick!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (gt2437)*

good work on your KILLER BUG seth !!! 
interior looks flawless... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*

didnt you have a votex bumper before?


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (02BeetleSport)*

Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *02BeetleSport* »_didnt you have a votex bumper before?

Nope. If had a votex bumper I don't think I would ever get rid of it. I had a stock one with a ghetto grille before.


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

holy god the audi interior looks flawless....damn good job dude.. you deffinitly have some original mods.


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (europower_TS)*

Thanks. Now I just need some better seats.
Another pic.


----------



## Irie20AE (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (BetterOffDead)*

<Thunk>
that's the sound of my jaw hitting the floor. Never seen that dash before, best interior I've ever seen in a NB including the RSI.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (Irie20AE)*

Wow TT dash is amazing!!


----------



## EuropeanRiceBurner (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (Plucker)*

can this TT dash swap be done to all MKIV's or just the NB. Also does anyone make RSI body kits for your cars?


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (EuropeanRiceBurner)*

hooooo that's dope!!! 
but im not too sure about that wing....








jk man, looks sick. yeah i know the wing matches the look... fkn interior is crazy solid








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-trav-


----------



## Stocker (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: (III)*

Please post more pics of the dash. That looks great. How you do dat?


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (Stocker)*

Looks great! Yes, more dash pics please.


----------



## steadybuggin (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (lenswerks)*

holy **** man...sick ass ride. i love that front end?how long was the wait after you ordered it?i've heard of people over on the org waiting for like 4 months.....
whatever man...good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (steadybuggin)*

nice!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CKDubbs83 (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (viciousvento)*

one of the best beetles i've seen! Wow! How much and how long was that interior to change?


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (EuropeanRiceBurner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuropeanRiceBurner* »_can this TT dash swap be done to all MKIV's or just the NB. Also does anyone make RSI body kits for your cars?

I know for a fact that I have seen another car with the TT dash install somewhere on VWVortex. I think it was a MkIV Golf/GTI, but this was a while back, at least a year ago.








Seth, how much did that install cost you? Was it a wrecked-TT special, or (gasp) new in-box OEM parts? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (steadybuggin)*

First off thanks everyone. I am getting a better response than I thought.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now for the answers.
I ordered the front around christmas and got it in the end of january. Not too long. I am very happy with it and its on of the best kits we have ever worked with.
The swap took us about a week. Mostly waiting on parts that didn't come with the dash. I got it off of ebay in november from the UK. Took about 3 months to get here due to the guy being an idiot. I bought it for $200. Shipping and clearing customs was $400. Should have been no more than $250 but it got sent to Washington DC instead of the Washington state. With all parts I am in it around $1000 right now. I still have to sell a lot of stuff and I'll get some money back.
I've seen a TT dash in everything from MK1s to MK4s but never a NB til now








I'll get more pics up tomorrow.




_Modified by BetterOffDead at 9:49 PM 4-29-2003_


----------



## ViagraVR6 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (BetterOffDead)*

it's nice for a girls car










_Modified by ViagraVR6 at 6:33 AM 4-30-2003_


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (ViagraVR6)*

AWESOME!!! Best NB interior yet! what about engine mods? That VW is amazing.


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (CK98Beeetle)*

I've has the same engine mods for the last 3 years. ABD big bore intake, jon-fab heatshield, and K&N filter.


----------



## TUrBoBitCh (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*

beautiful car!!! What body kit is that?? How did u get the TT vents to kit!! I wanted to do that for the longest time and was told that it cant fit.
Melissa


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: New pics! (TUrBoBitCh)*

Thats not just the TT vents, its the whole TT dashboard. The kit is Beetlecupconnection.com i think.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (europower_TS)*

it looks as if the TT dash is one piece. IF that is true, how would you get under the dash to say, swap out a chip on the ecu or replace the pollen filter?


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (bugasm99)*

Thats the only bad thing. The whole thing has to come out. It pretty simple though and I like taking things apart anyways. I'm not planning on doing a chip anytime soon and I changed my pollen filter when I put in the dash. The front is from beetlecupconnection.com


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*

Does the dash align perfectly with the curve in the door that the OEM beetle dash lines up with?


----------



## Irie20AE (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (Plucker)*

I love both the rear fog lights, any plans for a rear valence?


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (Plucker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plucker* »_Does the dash align perfectly with the curve in the door that the OEM beetle dash lines up with?

Its pretty close. Its off by alittle but you'll never know.
Not sure what I am going to do with the rear yet. I thought of the cup rear but not sure. Its probably what I'll end up doing.


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*


----------



## LeftEyeLisa (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*

Where did you get those pedals?
i like them.


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (LeftEyeLisa)*

They are Audi TT pedals. Also standard on the turbo-s now. You can get them at your local vw/audi dealer.


----------



## ~ Cartman ~ (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*

me thinks you need new wheels!!! and a bit of FI to go with the seats!!!


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (~ Cartman ~)*

Its in the works mang. Has been for the last 2 years


----------



## ~ Cartman ~ (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (~ Cartman ~)*

now sell the konigs and get some TT wheels seth...........


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (1a3trek)*

can i get a closeup of your headlight? did you black out the entire thing? looks interesting..


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (andrew1984)*

This is the best one I could find. Everything except the "figure 8" type part around the bulbs is painted.









Mark, maybe Zeb would let me put his wheels on to see what it would look like. Hmmm........











_Modified by BetterOffDead at 6:50 PM 5-2-2003_


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BetterOffDead* »_Mark, maybe Zeb would let me put his wheels on to see what it would look like. Hmmm........











prolly something like this.........


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (1a3trek)*

Me likey. Are those pics from a few weeks ago or last night? 
Its probably not prolly


----------



## ViagraVR6 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (1a3trek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1a3trek* »_now sell the konigs and get some TT wheels seth...........
it would still be a chicks car


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (ViagraVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViagraVR6* »_it would still be a chicks car


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*

hahahaha... yup. chick magnet.


----------



## TATTS MKII (May 12, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (NEU-BUG)*

WOW !!


----------



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (ViagraVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViagraVR6* »_it would still be a chicks car 

Can't say there is much "Chick" about this car
Hey Seth hows about you sell me the Konigs Hella cheap










_Modified by VWvixon at 7:20 PM 5-10-2003_


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (VWvixon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dull Cactus (May 15, 2003)

*Re: New pics! (1a3trek)*

the OZ from a 20ae.....that would be DOPE.....i have a buddy at the dealership that pulled it off and its seriously awesome......if your going for the cup thing....they would be perfect....and there are plenty for sale.....


----------



## du-du (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*

the car looks hot man!
but I would get a diff set of wheels tho...that's just me..
James


----------



## Dub_girl (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (1a3trek)*

The beetle looks sick with the TT wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








(Edited cause I'm a dork)
_Modified by Dub_girl at 6:43 AM 5-21-2003_


_Modified by Dub_girl at 10:33 PM 5-21-2003_


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (Dub_girl)*

that's actually another fellow epitome member rockin' the TT's and my fave, projektzwo front valence








no pshop going on there.


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (NEU-BUG)*

I would love more info on the TT dash swap. Was it a pain in the ass to swap over ? Did the gauges all plug right up ? Any cutting of the NB or the dash needed ? What was the hardest parts of the swap ? The easiest parts ? Total time for the install and work up (aside from parts waits and such) ?
Also, is that a lens flare on the headlight in the first pictures ? Or do you have the EU city light headlights ?


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (ElecMoHwk)*

Not so much of a pain in the arse. It was more of a hassle trying to figure out where everthing went. Most of the wires for the cluster have to be moved. No cutting was needed at all. The hardest part I would have to say was getting the steering column to sit right. I will probably switch over to a TT column in the future. The easiest thing would be taking out the old dash. Total time would be about a week. With all the electrical and test fitting that needs to be done.
I believe thats a lens flare.


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: New pics! (BetterOffDead)*

incredible, Seth... Hope you are coming to the GTG in Tacoma on May 31st.... really wanna see what you have done! 
--Chad


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: New pics! (SeattleChad)*

I probably won't make it. I plan on going to Oregon for the Bug Run that morning.


----------

